# 72g - Petrified Valley (formally Wisteria Island)



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

From time to time I've posted a few pics of my 72G tank. Here are a few recent ones. Any comments are welcome 

Specs:
Pressured co2
286 CF lights
Eheim Ecco 2235
UV 24/7
EI Dosing
Eco Complete


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, that is relaxing!!! I think it is perfect. I wouldn't mind having that to stare at during my downtime after work. How often do you trim the wisteria? I have some in my tank as a sort of middle ground and I have to trim it once every other week.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks tfmcder.

Since I like the wisteria to say pretty low, I usually end up trimming some of it once a week. By replanting the cuttings on an angle they grow roots along the stem and stay low longer. Most of it seems to have been "trained" to creep.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice and healthy tank there. Beautiful balance of colors, and the placement of plants are pretty good too. Are those riccia mats in the front center? It looks well kept.

-John N.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you for the compliments!

All the riccia is on rock pieces using the hairnet method. The lighting I have 
(192w - 2.7wpg) actually works out pretty good for the riccia because it seems to stay healthly but doesn't grow exceptionally fast so I can usually wait around 4 weeks before I have to trim.


----------



## Goof (Aug 24, 2006)

thats an amazing tank houseofcards, i wish mine looked like that


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Goof, just stick with it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a current pic from a different view. I've also added more riccia to the midground of the tank. I think it gives the tank some more depth and interest. All comments are welcome


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I think it's very beautiful. The changes you made were subtle but effective. I like that you can see a little more of the hardscape, but not too much. 

Do you have a fish room? I see another tank in the first shot that looks nice too.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks T-Bone.

_Do you have a fish room? I see another tank in the first shot that looks nice too._
Actually it's more like a fish kitchen. The main tank is in my kitchen and the smaller tank (12g) is on a small bar (talk about your wet-bar) located in the kitchen as well.

My wife is a good sport!


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Latest pix is really nice. For a moment there, I thought it was Pogostemon helferi! Gr8 composition with driftwood too.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks man!

I checked out your website and the July/August pics are real stunners.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I really love this tank! you have done a nice job keeping the wisteria low like that!
keep us posted with new pics man.....

regards, Jassar


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Jassar, I'll do that.

If you look at this slightly earlier shot of the tank I really had the wisteria very full and it rounded out the mound layout. I originally put the wisteria in to help stabilize the tank and I just keep cutting it and replanting. Many people refer to wisteria as a "weed" but I really think it's a beautiful plant even as groundcover.


----------



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

You'r aquascape looks great.Who would of thought wisteria can be used like that


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you my fellow New Yorker. If planted on an angle it crawls along the substrate for a very long time.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 29, 2006)

A very nice to look-at island scape tank. The plants look very healthy too.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Aspire. Still learning and having fun.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi I decided to refresh my 72g and create two islands with a valley in the middle. The stems have to grow in some, but any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

It looks good houseofcards. Are you going after the look of Filipe Alves Oliveira's 2006 AGA Aquascaping Contest entry? That's the first thing I thought of when I saw your photo.


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

I love Wisteria, I think it's a beautiful plant.

What do you mean by 'cutting on an angle'?
- I don't understand the method.

It looks like you took the picture at night, the wisteria looks a little closed up.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the new look. Very refreshing. Great work!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments

I had seen several tanks over the years that had a "two island" type design. I also viewed different natural scapes to draw from. It's tough not to replicate another tank to a certain degree since all tanks are sticks, stones and plants.

Fome,
I meant planting the the wisteria on an angle so the stem is horizontial to the substrate. This causes more roots along along the stem and keeps it low longer.

Here's a larger current pic:


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

I really like your 2 islands of your aquascaping and it's a great design. But the background of both side is a bit empty now, I think it will look amazing if you let your stems background grow higher. I'm always like the wild and natural look instead.  


keep going all good work


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

I see.

Well, it looks fantastic!


----------



## JJman (Jul 13, 2006)

Man...the black background really makes the green plants pop out! Very nice. It's a bit flat right now IMHO, but once the forground fills and the stem plants thicken up, it'll be a really nice show. How often do you have to trim the wisteria? daily?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I think it looks great! My only gripe, and this is nit-picking, is that one little rock on the white sand near the center, right underneath the big rock. It looks out of place and unnatural there. My eye keeps getting drawn to it even though it clearly is not a focal point.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. The wisteria is trimmed pretty much whenever I see a leaf growing too tall, which could be everyday or once a week. It is one of the most resilient plants I've seen as far as trimming. I could simply cut to shape and it always bounces back. 

I appreciate the comment about the "unnatural looking" rock so feel free to nitpick away.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I wouldn't call them islands becuase the only empty space I can see is the split, the "canyon". Two islands would have empty space going all the way around, not just in the middle. That said, I like the "canyon" in the middle.


----------



## Ponderous (Feb 2, 2006)

I love this new layout, Robert.

I would have to disagree with Troy. I like the effect of the rock on the white sand. It breaks up the negetive space of the canyon.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Tank looks great!rayer: 

This IMO is definetly the best rendition of your tank. With this scape, your tank looks much bigger too.

I think it would look even better if you added say another 20 cardinals or so. Also I'm wondering if a lighter colored background (ex. grey or blue) would make the wood stand out better.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Ponderous said:


> I love this new layout, Robert.
> 
> I would have to disagree with Troy. I like the effect of the rock on the white sand. It breaks up the negetive space of the canyon.


I totally agree with that, and I think this tank has enormous visual impact, but do you see how unnaturally it sticks out? It's like putting big, red-framed glasses on the Mona Lisa. I like the small rocks near the "mouth" at the front against the glass, I just think it needs to be repeated in similar fashion, ala nature's tendency for patterns, instead of one big rock throwing off the flow through the canyon. Every time I look at that photo, I have a hard time looking at anything else because my mind keeps saying "what the heck is that one rock doing there? how did it get there?" The scale and pattern are unnatural.

What I would do, given the materials are available, is move that rock back a little to visually reduce its size then place just a few smaller bits around it. That softens the contrast and adds a natural pattern.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

wow! beautiful tank. love the design. i do agree with Aquasox that a few more fish will make it look even better.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

I think the tank has a lot of potential, I think with higher stems in the back it would look great.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you for all the comments! 

The tank has only been setup this way for about a week so I'll take everyone's input in during the next waterchange/fine-tuning. I was holding off on adding more cardinals to the 20 that are in there, because I wasn't sure if these were the best fish for the setup. Hopefully within a couple of weeks the stems would develop into a thick canopy that will make the setup more lush.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

is there any chance of a close up pic of how you plant the wisteria horizontally? im very interested in this idea 

Tank looks awesome!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Marcom1234 said:


> is there any chance of a close up pic of how you plant the wisteria horizontally? im very interested in this idea
> 
> Tank looks awesome!!


I'll try to post a pic tonite, but it's pretty straightforward. I take the tops and plant them on an angle. The plant then grows more roots along the stem and is anchored lower to the subtrate. Subsequent growth is more horizontial. In fact most of the wisteria growth on the side of my tank is layer upon layer of horizonital growth.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i love your tank, its very nice to look at...


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

well when you say plant at an angle .... how much of an angle? horizontal or like a 45 degree angle? and in your pics it's kinda hard to see real well the effect thats why i asked for a closeup picture.  just sounds interesting. im new to the hobby so id like to learn more about that method  thanks


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Marcom1234 said:


> well when you say plant at an angle .... how much of an angle? horizontal or like a 45 degree angle? and in your pics it's kinda hard to see real well the effect thats why i asked for a closeup picture.  just sounds interesting. im new to the hobby so id like to learn more about that method  thanks


Marcom,

Here's a pic of the wisteria closeup. If you look closely for the stems you'll see how they are growing horzitional in several layers creating a carpet of sorts. Just plant them as horzitional as you can. Over time they will be trained and will grow mostly horiztional.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, lots of pictures and posts to catch up on since the first showing of your tank, and boy was it a guilty treat to watch your tank bloom as it has. Very well done! I absolutely enjoy the Island, canyon scape. It's just fantastic.

Is there another thread with showcasing that other tank you have in the first pic?

-John N.


----------



## lawngnome (Aug 27, 2006)

How many bps do you run with tour co2? I would imagine it would be pretty high with all the wisteria.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

John,

Thanks for those nice comments. I don't have another thread for the other tank, but I will try to post a few pics this week of it. It's a very simple setup with all java moss.

Lawngnome,
Yes you are right, I can't really count the bubbles they are just one after the other.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

When you trim, do you just nip the tops off?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I really like your riccia and rocks, have you ever concidered a glosso forground on the black substrate areas on each side? I think it could look pretty cool here. Just a thought. Also do you plan to change the name of this scape from Wisteria Island to Wisteria Canyon or even change it at all, since you re-scaped??? 

Honestly though I really do like this tank it looks extremely clean and healthy. Your UV has really proven itsself


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Aeropars,
Yes, if your referring to the wisteria I simply cut any stem that is too vertical. Although the growth is mostly horizontial I od believe I removed all of the wisteria twice in 14 months because it was simply to many layers on top of each other. That is still pretty easy maintenance over a long time period. 

Davis,
Oh yeah, my UV debate buddy 
Thanks for stopping in. I have considered the glosso and I might do that at one point. I'm kinda enjoying the reduced maintenance on the tank since alot of the footage is taken up by wisteria and the open foreground. I also like the contrast I get with the riccia and the eco-complete. Your right about the name it doesn't really reflect the look of the tank anymore. Wisteria Canyon sounds good. I appreciate the nice commments!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

House - No problem man, looks great, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Brilliant! I have to get my tank to fill in somewhat so i'll be nipping the tops too.

What other plants do you have in there? I love the tall stem plants.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

10 out of 10..........love this tank!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Aero,
Thanks for the comments. The other tall stem plants include:
Limnophila aromatica, Heteranthera zosterifolia and Rotala rotundifolia

Glitch,
Thanks very much. Glad you like it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

It's been about a month or so since my last update so here it is. The tank as I expected is fairly easy to take care of because of the limited number of high maintenance stems. There is alot of riccia but I don't feel that is really so much work and it's usually good for about a month before I have to touch any of it. One issue I do have is with the Aromatica, it simply isn't growing. I've tried various approaches including upping my EI dosing, co2, light duration a bit I even put some root tabs in the substrate. I purchased one stem of the aromatica over a year ago and grew everything from that during that time, but it appears to have just run out of gas. I'll be looking for some more because I thought I would have two huge groupings on either side of the valley, but it just hasn't happened. All other plants are doing great and the tank pearls unbelievably all afternoon. That is really the only issue other than the Kuli loaches mixing the substrate near the valley. I should also point out the few pieces of twiggy wood in there are temporary and are from Pier One Imports. They are interm until I place an order for some good pieces. Anyway here are some current pics. All comments are welcome.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a view of the tank as it looks in my kitchen


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

And here's the trouble-making kuli loach in his riccia cave.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks better every time......don't know how you improved on perfection but you did.

Riccia is so nice...........but too high maintenance for me.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Tank looks amazing!!! I wish I had a fraction of your vision. 
Again, nice job!


----------



## akni (Nov 7, 2006)

Perfect symmetric layout, with understand very clearly about nutrition requirement of each tree and the way to take care them. 
Vote.:yo:


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow I can honestly say there is nothing I don't like about that tank. Simply beautiful. Different heights, shapes, shades, contours, averything you want in a scape.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Your tank is absolutely gorgeous! The colors are so striking with the black background. Great job !


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you all for those nice comments!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

Your tank looks awesome ! What part of ny are you from ?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks, I'm from Long Guyland


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh ok lol


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice scape! My only critique is on the choice of aromatica. I'm wondering if when you get it to grow healthy, if it won't be too big, overpowering the other plants in this scape? Perhaps one of the more colorful rotalas would be more appropriate? If not, in my experience, aromatica needs lots of iron. If you're doses EI, make sure you're feeding enough iron, in addition to macros.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

krisw said:


> Very nice scape! My only critique is on the choice of aromatica. I'm wondering if when you get it to grow healthy, if it won't be too big, overpowering the other plants in this scape? Perhaps one of the more colorful rotalas would be more appropriate? If not, in my experience, aromatica needs lots of iron. If you're doses EI, make sure you're feeding enough iron, in addition to macros.


That did cross my mind, if the aromatica would be too powerful and ruin the focus on the valley. I did consider just expanding the rotala R that's in there. This scape is really a redesign with the same flora that I had before and I had lots of aromatica (see pg.2) I have experimented with different Irons levels and haven't seen anything happen. The aromatica was fine for over a year without any different dosing. Perhaps the eco complete has been depleted, but again the extra column ferts didn't help. right now I'm under the impression the stems have just run out of juice and I need fresh ones.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

> right now I'm under the impression the stems have just run out of juice and I need fresh ones.


Anything's possible, but that still seems odd to me, since aromatica is normal such a weed. Is it possible that your light bulbs are old? I've definitely seen this kind of degradation in stems when the bulbs start to go.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

krisw said:


> Anything's possible, but that still seems odd to me, since aromatica is normal such a weed. Is it possible that your light bulbs are old? I've definitely seen this kind of degradation in stems when the bulbs start to go.


Not out of juice but I did upgrade my light a few months back from 192watt 
(2 - 96w cf) to 260 (4 - 65w cf). I run a midday burst of around 4 hours at the 260. The only growth I really see on the aromatica are some sideshoots growing out of the stagnet stems, but these usually only grow about 4" and then stop.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> Not out of juice but I did upgrade my light a few months back from 192watt
> (2 - 96w cf) to 260 (4 - 65w cf). I run a midday burst of around 4 hours at the 260. The only growth I really see on the aromatica are some sideshoots growing out of the stagnet stems, but these usually only grow about 4" and then stop.


Huh. Are the new bulbs the same color temperature? When you switched to the new lights, is that when you started noticing the problems with the aromatica?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

krisw said:


> Huh. Are the new bulbs the same color temperature? When you switched to the new lights, is that when you started noticing the problems with the aromatica?


Yup, some color temp and brand (6700k coralife).


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> Yup, some color temp and brand (6700k coralife).


I'm out of ideas then, if you're sure you're dosing enough ferts.  I guess you could experiment and put your old lights back on, but I don't know how much different that would make.


----------



## alikhanweb (Nov 6, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous. You keep this tank nicely trimmed. What are you dosing in tihs tank?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

alikhanweb said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. You keep this tank nicely trimmed. What are you dosing in tihs tank?


Thanks!

I dose pretty much a typical EI routine:
no3, po4 and flourish 3 times a week.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

O.K. It's been almost almost a month since the last update. So here it goes. The scape is pretty much dominated by Rotala R., Riccia and of course my favorite weed Wisteria. The Aromatica is still there and is now has a smaller role in the scape. I haven't been able to fiqure why it doesn't grow robust anymore and I'm too stubborn, to get fresh stems. Although one APC member thought it wasn't the best plant anyway for the scape and I'm starting to agree. Here's a front shot:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a full shot showing the tank. Any comments pro/con and suggesting any changes are accepted and appreciated!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

It's looking good! Very serene! Is that driftwood sticking up on the left/middle, right above the stem plants? Or is it equipment? My only suggestion would be to remove that. Otherwise, I think it's coming along nicely!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

krisw said:


> It's looking good! Very serene! Is that driftwood sticking up on the left/middle, right above the stem plants? Or is it equipment? My only suggestion would be to remove that. Otherwise, I think it's coming along nicely!


Thanks, yes, it's DW. Very thin pieces that believe it or not are from Pier One Imports. You might be able to see better in this pic:


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

house,
I'm going to pick up a 72 bowfront tomorrow. Watching the progression of yours has me so eager to give it a try. I only hope that I can get mine close to the level of yours. As always gorgeous tank...great job!!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

tfmcder said:


> house,
> I'm going to pick up a 72 bowfront tomorrow. Watching the progression of yours has me so eager to give it a try. I only hope that I can get mine close to the level of yours. As always gorgeous tank...great job!!!


Thanks! I'm sure you'll do fine. Look forward to seeing the pics one day.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement! I'm sorry I lied about the tank. When I went to pick it up it turned out to be a 95 gallon oceanic bow front. Hopefully I can work with that. 
Being that you have done such a wonderful job on your bowfront, I was wondering if you had any tips or recommendations for planting/hardscaping.? I'm not sure how to treat the bow part of the front. If there are any secrets you can bestow upon me they would be greatly appreciated. I am feeling just a wee bit intimidated here.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

tfmcder said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I'm sorry I lied about the tank. When I went to pick it up it turned out to be a 95 gallon oceanic bow front. Hopefully I can work with that.
> Being that you have done such a wonderful job on your bowfront, I was wondering if you had any tips or recommendations for planting/hardscaping.? I'm not sure how to treat the bow part of the front. If there are any secrets you can bestow upon me they would be greatly appreciated. I am feeling just a wee bit intimidated here.


Nice tank, I think I'm a wee bit jealous LOL. As far as the bowfront, I never really let it dictate how I was going to scape the tank. When I first stated this tank I had a typical left off-center main group (see earlier pics in thread) and I tapered everything down to the sides. The current layout actually does seem to take advantage of the bow design since the mouth of the valley meets the front glass and brings you into the chasm. Obvously by looking at some of the amazing scapes at APC, there are so many ways it can work for you. I


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Nice tank, I think I'm a wee bit jealous LOL. I


Don't be, the tank was *filthy* when I got it...but it did come with about $1000 worth of extras...half of which a planter, like myself, will not be using, but, hey they were free. I'm going to be taking my time setting this one up. Your tank is an inspiration for me and I don't want to screw mine up. Again thanks for a great thread and not letting it die.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

After some fine-tuning a couple of new pics. Any honest comments from all levels of scapers is appreicated.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Close-up shot of the middle:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I love the parts of this tank. The plant growth is superb; I love the moss coverings; rocks and sand path, but feel that the overall effect is too symmetrical. Obviously this would not be an easy thing to alter! If the path was about 2/3rds along the tank, with an angle to it and the planting was less symmetrical I think you'd have an even more amazing tank. Personally I'd love to be restrained enough to have a tank as good as the one you have already.
Very nice.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Ed. Yeah I see what you mean about it being symmetrical. I actually tried to "dirty" up the path by having things (wisteria stems, riccia) and rock poking out at different points along the path. Also the supporting plants on each side are alittle different, but might be hard to see from the shots.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Great tank. I love wisteria its so beautiful. It has such a great color and the highly cut leaves contrast nicely with other plants. And your ricca is also beautiful. My only complaint is the red nymphea planted in front of the red rock on the left. I think it would look better with a green plant behind it. Also maybe you could throw off the symmetry of the tank by combining the rotola into one group and replace it with something else on the other side. Or since it is practically perfect you could just leave it the way it is.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I really agree with the symetry comments, maybe you could very your stem plants on each side of the path, similar shape but different color or size, or maybe a different shape, I dunno just a thought. Another thought would be to trim the two sides a little differently, make them harmonize but not identical. thats probably not very clear but I can't really think of a better way to say it right now.

I really like your riccia, the shaggy growth is awesome!!! I also think that the placement on the sides of the path toward the rear of the tank really work to your advantage to give a sense of depth, most distant patch really brings it home for me. 

I really like this tank though, even if there is a lot of symetry, it doesn't distract me like other symetrical scapes. plus it looks like UV really seems to work for you too, your water looks crystal clear  Keep the updates commin it looks great.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

treesmcdonald,
Thanks for those comments. You are right about the red nymphea. It get's alittle lost within the petrified wood, but at certain angles it is noticeable against the other plants. Symmetrical seems to be the magic word with most comments. I probably am going to keep the rotala on both sides because I do want the impression that the two sides might have been together at one point and are now separated by the chasm. 

Davis,
Thanks alot! I like the way you put that "make them harmonize but not identical" that is what I'm going for. I'll probably have to "undo my top button" and loosen up the groupings alittle to show some differences etc. 
Yep still got the UV running 24/7 although I"ve been tempted to shut it down for a month or so and see if there are any differences pro or con.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I bet the red nymphea will stand out more once it grows a little bigger. you could also move it to the space that looks to me like a little void between the rotala on the right and the riccia in front of it, or maybe closer to the wisteria on that side. seems to me like a good spot for it, or something else even.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

I love your tank, the green colors are making a huge impact of it. Those green rotala stems are really beautiful. I think you might need another background plants on both side (left and right coiner) of your tank. That way it will eliminate the flat look. 

How do you maintain your riccia attaching on rock?? Mine was always popped up on top when it has reached about your side...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Since you asked, I'll try to help you as much as I can.

It's obvious that a lot of effort has been put in, and that it is an attractive layout.

The first thing I'd point out is that I think the black foreground should be covered by something. I'm guessing (since you've kept it all this time) that it's something you don't want to do but, it's distracting to have both black and white decorative sand (not to mention black decorative is still not exactly accepted yet). Accepted or not, I don't care about that but, to have both in the same layout is a bit much-- too much contrast.

I also think your layout would be stronger if the rotalas were allowed to get a little bit more elbow room-- thicken out, and form into somewhat stronger bushes.

I think your biggest issue is too much conformity in the layout. Unity in a layout is achived by making some variation and visual complexity. Despite variations in rockwork, you'll be fighting against the strong symmetry of the layout that makes it feel a bit contrived.

I'll teach you a trick that my sensei in painting taught me. Take a step back from the tank, and look at it while squinting, seeing through your eyelashes. The picture is simplified and you can better see/focus on the main flow of the layout-- you can see where it's light, where it's dark, and what parts draw the eye. I'm not sure how to describe it, but in most good layouts (dutch or Japanese mind you), I feel like there's a flow in between the different parts, and parts are made by variations in the layout.

If I squint my eyes to look at your layout, the left and right are carbon copies, and there is no flow between the different parts. That's the way I see it. The layout could stand for a bit of added variety.

I know you like the wisteria, but do realize that the plant does cause you some problems. It's big, so it makes the tank look small. It takes a lot of space, so it prevents you from using other stem species in combination, and thus from creating more visual elements. It is also the brightest plant (more easily noticable when squinting), so takes up attention.

I have the feeling that if you choose to keep the wisteria, there's not much more you can do to improve the layout. That's the main reason I haven't comment much before.

As I said though, it is an attractive aquascape and obviously well thought out, but I think you understand that this is on a general scale where most people (not to be cynical, it's just the truth) don't reach the level of "good." Sadly, it sounds to me like you've been bitten by the "need to reach 'excellence.'" bug.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Davis, 
Thanks. I'll be doing some more fine-tuning.

Qpixo,
Thanks for the comments. I"ll be thickening up the rotalas, but to get more background mass. The ricca rocks are double wrapped in hairnets which gives me alittle more time between trimmings. 

Steven,
Thank you for that thorough analysis. I do actually agree with what you have said and more than that I can see what you have said. Thank you for being so perceptive. And yes I do want to get to a "higher level" and beyond friends walking into my kitchen and saying "Holy s*** what a fish tank!

Actually I understand the two color substrate thing. Not that it makes any difference but the black substrate is actually Eco and it is there from the previous scape. I actually never took this tank completely down from the prevous scape (beginning of log) so it's not one that was created with this look in mind, so I tried to make it work. I could easily expand the riccia covered rocks to cover the eco, but of course that would require even more maintenance. This is my only canvas right now which is why I'm looking into purchasing the 60cm ada tank so I can "play" more and start from scratch with a something in mind. 

I do understand the "noise" the wisteria makes because of it's large leaf size in contrast with the other plants and reduces the smoothness of the layout. It's more of a sentimental favorite and I've promised myself that it will not be in my next scape. I will probably reduce it's presence some more. 

Ah yes, the symmetry think. I think almost all have mentioned this. 
I'm definitely going to try and create some different interest between the two halves, although it's hard to see in the pics but each side does have different supporting plants and I tried hard to offset the riccia covered rocks on each side with wisteria poking through the chasm at different points. 

Oh and one last thing, I've been walking around my tank and yard squinting. Now my wife "really" thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

That last part gave me a good laugh. :heh:

You're a man with a plan dude.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> Here's a view of the tank as it looks in my kitchen


While I like your newer versions. This rendition of your tank is by far my favorite. I think you should make the aromatica more prominent (like in above). Also would look nice with replacing a portion of wisteria on either site with a compact grassy plant...perhaps blyxa japonica? The picture above also seems to have much less symmetry.

Wood is very attractive, but would stand out much better with lighter background. Excellent work none the less


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

rayer: 

Don't mind if you don't have the time to explain....but would you mind giving a quick overview of how you get the riccia to look so lush and get the layered effect?

What is it mounted on and with what?

Really appreciate it!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Steven,
Thanks again!

Aquasox,
Thanks! More variety in the pic you posted because of the aromatica mixed in and more prominent stargrass gives it less symmetry as you stated. The aromatica has stopped growing in this tank, very dumbfounded. I actually do have some Blyxa in there (kinda lost between the ricca) for some reason this plant doesn't grow well for me even with high light, high dosing, etc. I can't really get it to take off. My next tank will definitely be a light background or no background tank with good wood contrast. This tank has one of those adhesive backs that are great because it looks like it was painted but would be difficult to remove. It took about two hours to put it on a get all the air bubbles out. 

nemenem,
The riccia is actually easy to grow but does require pretty good light. All the ricca is my tank is placed over rocks and then held down by hairnets. Most are doublewrapped with one hairnet. As the ricca grows it will come thru the net and take on some of the contours of the rock. Eventually it will grow too thick and since it floats by nature will eventually pull away from the rock. The rock can be removed for trimming or it can be trimmed in the tank. It's much cleaner to remove the rock trim and replace. If you trim in the tank you will have alot of riccia floating all around.


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Houseofcards, appreciate the answer, perhaps I should have explained better....

I have grown riccia in my aquarium, both on rocks and driftwood, as well as a flat carpet on slate. But mine never looks as "layered" as yours.

For example, there is a large mound of riccia at the front of the tank just to the left of the canyon. It looks like a green cloud, not just a big ball or carpet of riccia, with many different clumps.....do you achive that effect by using multiple different sized riccia covered stones and stack them up?

Thanks again!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

nemenem said:


> Thanks Houseofcards, appreciate the answer, perhaps I should have explained better....
> 
> I have grown riccia in my aquarium, both on rocks and driftwood, as well as a flat carpet on slate. But mine never looks as "layered" as yours.
> 
> ...


Yes, sorry I did misunderstand and you are correct. The group you mentioned to the left of the canyon is formed by three different rocks with one sitting on top of the other two.


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

Great, thanks for that! 

Think I will try it out this afternoon when I get home from work.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey your tank is beautiful! I also have a 72 gallon bowfront. I'm just starting to get into the planted tank thing. I like the canyon thing where it looks like it goes somewhere else. Thank you for sharing your tank! Jo


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

New current pic.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

It's got a real deep canyon affect in the middle there now. I think it looks great. Can you get a more straight on level shot?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*



Genin said:


> It's got a real deep canyon affect in the middle there now. I think it looks great. Can you get a more straight on level shot?


Thanks for the comment, here's a more straight on shot.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

Looks like the aromatica is reacting to a big increase in micro ferts it definitely looks better. I never had to dose these levels before, so I'm thinking the eco complete has been depleted after about two years.

Updated Pic:


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

Awesome update shot. It looks great.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

Thanks Genin. Onre more shot showing a closeup of the valley looking in from the right.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

awesome i LOVE that tank i wish all my stuff looked that good


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

Thanks for the nice comment. Love your user name Cassiusclay


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

This Tank is a work of art! I love it!

Cheers...


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

The tank does look great, and you're doing an excellent job photographing the tank as well! I would trim out the 2-3 rotala stems that stray into the gap, but otherwise it's a great, unique, scape. Keep it up.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 72G Bowfront - Wisteria Island*

Thanks for those comments.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Your probably tired of seeing my tank since it wa June '07 TOTM, but it's been a couple of months so I figured I would update the log with a current pic.










I actually incorporated some driftwood that I personally found on the bluffs overlooking the Nissequogue River on the north shore of Long Island. I added it to the valley and tried to blend it in, in a sort of dramatic way. There is also some HC growing in the foreground as well.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

nice (in all versions!)

One suggestion I might make would be to move the L. aromatica more in front of the rotala to help create the illusion of depth with the bigger plant in front of the smaller one. (more like your previous post than this most recent one) Maybe keep some at the sides and add more infront? just 'cause it looks great at the side there as well  

I also love the way you've used the hygro as a carpet, adds really great colour and texture to the scape  

the black background also works very well with the hygro (and other plants) and even (in my opinion) the white sand section


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

HI
I prefer this version than this of the TOTM where I had a impresion of a tank that was no finished yet.
Looking good , excellent job


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Good looking tank HOCs!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I appreciate you comments everyone! Interesting point about the L. Aromatica andrew.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

This is such a lovely tank that I've never gotten tired of it. I've enjoyed seeing how it has developed and evolved over time. I like how you've put in the driftwood. It adds a little extra interest and breaks up the neat line of wisterias. The two mounds on either side of the valley seem more natural now as they no longer seem so seperate from the wisteria. I especially like how the left side forms a soft diagonal that emphasizes the valley. This is a well done tank and I hope you continue to keep updating.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

cs_gardener said:


> This is such a lovely tank that I've never gotten tired of it. I've enjoyed seeing how it has developed and evolved over time. I like how you've put in the driftwood. It adds a little extra interest and breaks up the neat line of wisterias. The two mounds on either side of the valley seem more natural now as they no longer seem so seperate from the wisteria. I especially like how the left side forms a soft diagonal that emphasizes the valley. This is a well done tank and I hope you continue to keep updating.


Thanks for those very nice comments. I appreciate the fact that you've noticed how I've tried to have the plants and hardscape "flow" with the shape of the valley.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

More current shot of Petrified Valley. Some changes include:

HC spreading in the foreground 
Reduced and changed wood placement


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

The aquascape looks fantastic! I think you could almost remove that last piece of wood in the center altogether, but really a fine job. Well done!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comment! After having the tank for two years, I end up trying a few things here and there like the wood, etc.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Really like the more open foreground. Seems to accentuate the rocks more IMHO. Very nice!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Ed thanks for the comment and I agree with your perspective.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Current shot of Petrified Valley:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Current full shot with more detail:


----------

